# Slumber Party...



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Hello from Iowa... I recently joined SM and am so amazed at the wealth of information that can be found on this forum. Here are some typical pictures of my clan.. and guests.. It is always like a big slumber party here. Wondering who may be from IA, MO or IL. ?? Jeanne


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Love these pictures. Thanks for sharing and welcome to SM :Welcome 3:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh my goodness!!!! You certainly have a maltese zoo in your home! How many are yours? You said guests - do some belong to other friends or family??? 

Welcome to the forum - you will learn so much here and make some great friends (I know I have). :wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Love those pictures of all the little Malts together in one bed...how many are yours? So cute!! Welcome to SM. I'm new here too and already addicted.:thumbsup:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

*My guests*

Yes it is a zoo here.. as you noticed there were many beds for all but they all wanted to snuggle in one bed. And everyone of them looked like they were needing a hair make over!... I babysat my cousin's dog Max for almost 3 months this winter, and my friend from MN had her Ch. Solo staying with me so I could whelp her puppies. One big party. :chili: Jeanne:blush:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Welcome to SM Jeanne!!!

Now thats my kind of slumber party. Great pictures.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG I showed my husband and he asked if they all belonged to 1 person. Then he pointed to my bed and said........looks like your half way there ( we have 4 Malts)

I will have to get a King sized bed before we get any more. My sister may be getting a Malt soon and my friend (neighbor)just got 2 , so we will definitely have to have a sleep over someday even if it just a daytime playdate sleepover.

Thanks for the pictures. Very cute!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That's why we have a king sized bed,for more dogs! We have 4 malts and a cocker so a big fluffy bed is a must.Those pictures are so darling,ooodles of Malts,what could be better.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwh - maltese heaven  Welcome to SM. You will love it here. There are a wealth of information and a bunch of sweethearts in this forum.

So 5 of these cuties belong to you, huh? adorable. I look forward to learning more about each one of them.

Kat


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

what a party. Love the pic where the little guy inthe middle is sticking his tongue out - too cute. Welcome


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh jeanne, how cute is that????


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, that looks like heaven~~~They are all so cute with their little bedheads!!! Everytime I pass your siggy, I just have to stop and look at your beautiful little one.......I assume it is a she, or else that boy is gorgeous!!!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

what a cute picture jeanne! your malts are all adorable!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

It looks like so much fun! Maltese everywhere!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome. Makes me want more....or maybe not. Two is enough.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

omg that is sooo cute!! sooo fun


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

OMG I WANT THEM ALL! The pic of them all in one bed seriously looks like my version of heaven!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

TheMalts&Me said:


> awwwh - maltese heaven  Welcome to SM. You will love it here. There are a wealth of information and a bunch of sweethearts in this forum.
> 
> So 5 of these cuties belong to you, huh? adorable. I look forward to learning more about each one of them.
> 
> Kat


Where do you live? I live in AZ.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

very cute, how many are yours ?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG!!! How adorable is THAT???? Oh love those pics and all the babies. They are soooo darling. Now my house feels empty with just two . Precious babies.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

way too cute ! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Those pictures are so cute! It looks like a snowstorm in your house! lol lol Welcome to SM!


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

They are sooo cute!!! Welcome to SM!!!!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

*Names of my babies*

:wub::wub::wub::wub: Names of MY babies in picture are Billye (my first show boy), he is neutered now and my inseparable bed buddy. Ch. Lor Luv's Patsy's Lil Joy...JOY my first champion. Her daughter Glory Girl. Sometime in the future I will post a ridculous video of Glory Girl attempting to nurse from her momma after she is a year old.. and her momma is letting her! Glory Girl was an only child and so stubborn she was called the pet rock then pet mop at conformation class. AS soon as I took the lead off her neck she walked around the ring on the mats exactly like a show girl should BUT she is my spoiled grandchild now instead of being a show girl. Glory Girl is my signature picture for now. Jewel my precious big momma. The guests are my cousin's dog Max who stayed with me for 3 months and Ch. "Solo" who was finished by my precious friend Paula Frank .. who died from cancer just a year ago. Solo is owned by another friend of Paula and was my guest for whelping time.. She is back home now. Not pictured are my other 2 boys.. Ch. Spunsilk He's Simply Irresistible "Simon" and Ch. Sinphony Eamon of Venice "Vinnie" They have to wear diapers to enjoy the family room. That is all I have except 2 very young puppies I am watching to see if they are show potential.. I had to take a break from showing because of a serious health issue with a family member... So that is my clan.. I am addictted to this awesome breed and will forever have a Maltese or 2 or 3 or 4 in my home. :wub::wub::wub::wub: Jeanne


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

*Opps forgot one!*

:w00t::w00t: OPPS I forgot one of my babies... Miss Angel Eyes... she is ? 10 months old and spayed, waiting for her new momma to pick her up later this month.. She is going to a home where there is one other Maltese to slumber party with. Jeanne


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Silkmalteselover said:


> :w00t::w00t: OPPS I forgot one of my babies... Miss Angel Eyes... she is ? 10 months old and spayed, waiting for her new momma to pick her up later this month.. She is going to a home where there is one other Maltese to slumber party with. Jeanne


OMG she is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! :wub::wub:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

OMG I have never seen so many in one room! That is so sweet! Your glory girl is gorgeous!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, so precious!! Look at all those dreamy faces staring back. :wub::wub::wub: (((Sigh))) Malt heaven, for sure!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Awwww adorable fur babies!! Welcome to SM!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

The pics are so funny and so cute at the same time. Adorable little bunch you have there.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

They're all beautiful and what a fun slumber party with a whole herd of Maltese. Loved the pictures.


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

What a beautiful sight. Cute little malts everywhere!!!
You should really post a warning though - a picture of that many maltese cuddling is likely to cause DEATH BY CUTENESS!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

*Thank you!!*

:ThankYou:Thank you for all the nice compliments on my slumber party gang... Jeanne


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Love these pictures! How darling they all are together : )

Welcome to SM!!! It's a great place to be!


----------

